
If Leicester City win the league, it will be a victory for hackers everywhere - poshaughnessy
http://pebblecode.com/blog/leicester-city-victory-for-tinkerers/
======
HoopleHead
There may exist in the world more shameless, more transparent and more tenuous
attempts to turn a current news item into an advert for your own poxy company
—but they'll have to go some to beat this one.

